# 3.2 DSG misfiring help



## adi (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, have a misfiring problem with my TT (2004 3.2 DSG). When I start from cold it runs perfectly. When I start from hot it runs perfectly. When I start from warm, i.e. after a short journey from cold it feels like it is misfiring (the whole car shakes!) and I have to give it some revs in neutral and it takes 5 minutes or so to even off, then it runs sweet again.

If I run the engine to warm it idles perfectly, but turning the engine off and immediately back on again makes it misfire. Seems strange that doing this simple action causes the problem.

Any one else experienced anything similar? Audi have looked at it and suggested it needs a new timing chain which is mega expensive for parts/labour (£1800) and they don't seem convinced that this will definitely cure it.

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

your best bet is to try and get some one with vagcom to look at it as for chain i dont think it
would cause the problems your haveing.. allso it should last at lest 100000 miles.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with Audi if that's the response. I was told that you get a warning light on when the chain is stretched. As Keith pointed out, you need VCDS on it to see if there are any fault codes. If it was timing chain I would have thought it would do that even from cold and hot!


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

Get it to a local indy, I had a misfire on mine a few weeks back and turned out it was only a coil pack. Part is around £30. Just get it looked at as soon as you can.


----------



## JDP (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2004 3.2 DSG that is behaving exactly the same way. I have had it diagnosed by Audi Tonbridge at a cost of £250.
They have told me that the timing chain tensioner is the problem. The cure is a quoted £3,800 replacement of chain and tensioners if I use Audi Tonbridge and want to try to get a contribution from Audi(UK) as it shouldn't play up after only 49,000 miles.

I have just had a second opinion from an independant audi specialist and they used VCDS and could not find the fault. All sorts of error codes were coming up when re-started cold. No problems when started completely cold or warm. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Considering two courses of action:
1) fit a turbo timer (I know I don't have a trurbo) to run the engine until warm when have only done a short run .
2) Trade the motor in ,even though I love it, and let the dealer sort it out.

Any other suggestions?? :?:


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Most likely coil packs. I had mine done and new timing chain under warranty a few years back to address DSG hesitation. Upshot is that Audi had a few known issues with timing chain stretch and replaced some as a precaution. However, coil packs have been a bigger issue for all Mk1 derivatives for a long time.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

had the same problem not long ago

coilpacks

cheers


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

keithM said:


> hi
> 
> had the same problem not long ago
> 
> ...


Same here!

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> keithM said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


I had a remap and ended up changing all six coils, 200 supplied and fitted. Runs fine now. Still no probs after 12 months.
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

A local R32 owner asked me to scan his car using VAGCOM for signs of a "stretched" timing chain

Procedure is here, given that it is the same engine

http://www.r32oc.com/general-chat/9621- ... chain.html

Someone with VAGCOM might be able to scan the engine measuring blocks 208 & 209 (ones inlet cam the other exhaust). he was told that if either reading was over -8 you really need your chain looked at


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

phope said:


> A local R32 owner asked me to scan his car using VAGCOM for signs of a "stretched" timing chain
> 
> Procedure is here, given that it is the same engine
> 
> ...


Cheers for that.

I've just tried it but unfortunately I only have the 'free' version of vagcom and to do this you need the full version 

Saj


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

PM Wallsendmag - he has the full version of VAGCOM and is relatively close to your area


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

JDP,

I think Tonbridge Audi are total chancers, I've recently paid well over the odds for some work there, plus my mechatronic unit and the service isn't worth the extra. I personally haven't tried them but they are only round the corner from me, and guessing local to you www.auditechnik.co.uk could be worth a second opinion and I believe they are on £45 an Hr.

James


----------



## JDP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys.
Just surprised Audi and independant garage couldn't come up with an answer themselves. 
Will go down coilpack route. 
Can anyone explain why this only happens on a cold re-start?
Happy New Year , JDP


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Coilpacks or dodgy temperature sensor.

If you are in Teesside you are only 15 mins from me if you need a scan.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

phope said:


> A local R32 owner asked me to scan his car using VAGCOM for signs of a "stretched" timing chain
> 
> Procedure is here, given that it is the same engine
> 
> ...


Just done mine...both reading -3 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > A local R32 owner asked me to scan his car using VAGCOM for signs of a "stretched" timing chain
> ...


is -3 good. What would the number be out of the box?
steve


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> is -3 good. What would the number be out of the box?
> steve


Yeah -3 is good  (according to that thread)...can go as low as -8 before it needs looking at.

I'm not sure what the reading was when it left the factory Steve.....but was thinking it may have been zero? :?

Saj


----------



## lhc (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine were 0.0 and -3.0

Les


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lhc said:


> Mine were 0.0 and -3.0
> 
> Les


cheers
steve


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

checked mine instead of kw its cw is this right


----------



## lhc (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine said CW as well not sure why the difference in units for the measuring blocks - maybe different software versions??

I use full registered version 409

Les


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

Hi folks, we have just tried all the coil packs on my partners TT DSG and our local dealer has finally come up with the stretched timing chain story. Rough guess at the costs looks like circa £2500. We are obviously appealing to Audi UK to come good for the costs as the car is full service history with the dealer and only last week turned 50K miles. It really doesn't get a hard life at all. My only problem with understanding all this is why it only produces these symptoms at "warm" running conditions...as described earlier in the posts short run then re-start causes the car to bounce about as if it's only firing on three cyclinders but normal starting from cold and a decent run...no issues.


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma (Jan 29, 2010)

Failed/ing lambda sensor heater could cause this problem. Have you check the fault codes?

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Checked mine today

208 -2
209 -3

Getting quite a lot of noise from this area though, can hear the chain going round. (Is this normal?)

Thought it was the gearbox (in neutral), however much louder with the oil filler cap off.

Any other checks to look for?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting thread, I have a slight noise when warm. The engine has always had a slight shake at about 2000 rpm and this tapping noise appears in line with it. Anyway I thought I would check the values in case there was anything wrong with the cam chain.

208 - 0.4
209 - 0.4

I guess this is ok.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Interesting thread, I have a slight noise when warm. The engine has always had a slight shake at about 2000 rpm and this tapping noise appears in line with it. Anyway I thought I would check the values in case there was anything wrong with the cam chain.
> 
> 208 - 0.4
> 209 - 0.4
> ...


r u sure, it could be -4
steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Your'e right, I'm being a numbty, it is -0.4!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Your'e right, I'm being a numbty, it is -0.4!!


Is it -0.4 or -4, come on make your mind up.
Steve


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my wifes Beetle ( all be it a standard 2.0 Ltr ) and it was the temp. sender


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Your'e right, I'm being a numbty, it is -0.4!!
> ...


I'm obessesed with the 0. sorry it is -4


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


Thought you would get there in the end.
Steve


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Tested mine again this weekend and the values are the same -2 and -3.

Because of the noise tried to locate it using a bit of copper tubing, my ear on one end and the noise on the other.

Seemed as though the noise is coming from the rear of the engine timing chain casing.

As you stand on the passenger side looking in over the gearbox to the engine, the timing casing has a number of sensors with electrical plugs on. ths noise seems to come from the rhs side of these.

The noise definately changes with the engine speed.

Removing the oil cap does not increase the noise heard from inside the engine.

Got the car booked in for a service this friday, so maybe some fresh oil may quieten it down.

I feel ok about the chain not being stretched, but cant help thinking something else is happening.

Looking on ekta there is a small oil filter in the cam adjustment block, anyone had problems with this becoming blocked?

Is there a possibility that the cam adjusters are noisy.

VAGCOM has a number of basic settings for intake cam and exhaust cam, anyone used these basic settings procedures?

Anyone got any more thoughts or checks I can do?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry Chad, beyond me. Not had to deal with this area yet. I must be lucky.
Steve


----------

